# Pumpkin Ale.



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

Tis the season for Pumpkin Ale to hit the shelves at your local liquor store _(normally late August through late November)_ Personally, its one of my favorite types of beer but its really like a love it or hate it kinda thing. Its about a 50-50 Split amongst my circle of friends of yays to nays when it comes to this seasonal beverage. 

Personally I think, Wild Bills Brewery is probably the best, but Sarnac, Smutty Nose, and Sam Adams are also pretty good. 

So what are yous thought? Like it? Hate it? Never had it?


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

Never had it. But I definitely want to try it! Sounds YUMMY!


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I guess a lot of it comes from how you feel about pumpkins, the beer totally has that Pumpkin Spice taste to it. Pumpkin Ale was originally brewed by the colonists to conserve their supply of malt. In Modern times Buffalo Bill's Brewary of San Fran was the company that really brought it back into production. A lot of the companies that make it (outside of Sam Adams) are Micro-brews so they'll charge you a bit more at the register. 


Buffalo Bill-









Smutty Nose-


----------



## Pumpkin Torture Guy (Aug 8, 2008)

I tried it last year. Didn't really care for it. I couldn't taste the pumpkin spice.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Great thread! I shall be following it closely!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Blue Moon makes a pumpkin ale called Harvest Moon. It's not bad though I really don't think it's very pumpkiny. Shipyard also makes a pumpkin ale called Pumpkinhead. I've never tried it but it has a cool looking bottle.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I just found out that Schlafly, the local microbrewery (that I do luvs so much) has a pumpkin ale; I'm gonna try it this year. I hope I like it.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*I love it! I look for it every year. My favorite is Buffalo Bill.*


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last year CostPlus World Market carried a number of halloween spirits including some pumpkin ale. I was impressed with their variety.


----------



## strangebrew (Jun 18, 2006)

i've tried the blue moon and the sam adams. sam adams was the best. i look for other brands each fall, but the stores near me don't seem to offer much of a selection. most of the time when i ask for any pumpkin brews, rhe clerk looks at me like i'm crazy.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We tried a pumpkin ale last year, and frankly there wasn't enough pumpkin taste to it, and since I'm not fond of normal beer, I didn't care for it very much. Tasted like regular beer with such a slight hint of spice it was barely there. 

If you are going to make something called "pumpkin ale", then make it taste like a spiced pumpkin (which is one of my favorite flavors in the world). 

Anyone know if there are any alcoholic Pumpkin Spiced Cider's out there? That would probably be VERY tasty. Heck, even a non-alcoholic version would be better.


----------



## batgirly (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes the Shipyard Pumpkinhead Ale in is really pretty good!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

What a coincidence! I picked up a case of Saranac Pumpkin Ale just yesterday! I have to admit that while I like the flavor, its the jack o'lantern on the label that originally sold me!
We mix it in with the beer at our Halloween party.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

Buffalo Bill's is by far the best. I've had a few different Pumpkin Ales. There were a couple that were really horrible. Unfortunately, I can't remember their names, or I'd warn the masses. Now, I've gotta go see if I can get my hands on some Wild Bill's. 

I did see Sam Adams' Ocoberfest in the stores as early as a coupel of weeks ago.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

The best I tried was Dog fish or something of the sort. It had a strong pumpkin spice taste. The Blue Moon was good and more common to find. Found that at Kroger. Just checked its Dog fish Punkin Ale. I can't wait it was soooo gooooood. MMMMMMMM


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

But still the best by far......... Pumpkinhead Ale from the Salem Beer Works in Salem , Mass. Now that will make you howl at the moon.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't drink beer but friends do, I will have to check my local stores for these, thanks! Not to get too far oof the subject--- by the way has anyone ever tried the Werewolf lager? I was thought that was interesting too....


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Last season I got Lakefront Pumpkin Lager, the only pumpkin lager in existence (everyone else does a pumpkin ale). My first sip of it was terrible. I couldn't taste any pumpkin flavor at all. After I let it warm up, from refrigerator temperature to almost room temperature, I suddenly found it had a very strong flavor of pumpkin spice. I put the case in the basement (ambient temperature 65-70 all year round), and drank the rest of it unrefrigerated.

Craig


----------



## WeirdRob (Aug 22, 2009)

It looks like I'm the only teetotaler here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm not a huge beer drinker either but I'm a huge pumpkin fan so I've tried a few pumpkin beers. The one I liked best is Pumpkinhead from Ship Yard. Tasted it when I was in Maine this time 2 years ago and really liked it. Fortunately we found a local source for it here in Michigan so it's a good thing.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Buffalo Bill's is great!
I also tried Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale from Anheuser-Busch last year. It was also pretty good.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I tried the sam adams one and really didn't like the combo of spice and beer. I'm a big beer fan so it kind of messed with my taste. I know there's a way of making pumpkin liquor using pumpkin juice....but I haven't tried it and it may be a little much....and could induce vomitting if you're not used to heavy stuff like myself.


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

There is a pumpkin liqueur. Made my a company called Bols, which most liquor stores carry (although they they don't all carry the Pumpkin Smash). Its alright. I still have about half of a bottle left over from last year. Apparently, Hiram Walker (called Pumpkin Spice) makes one as well. I haven't seen or tasted that one, though.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

CraigInPA said:


> Last season I got Lakefront Pumpkin Lager, the only pumpkin lager in existence (everyone else does a pumpkin ale). My first sip of it was terrible. I couldn't taste any pumpkin flavor at all. After I let it warm up, from refrigerator temperature to almost room temperature, I suddenly found it had a very strong flavor of pumpkin spice. I put the case in the basement (ambient temperature 65-70 all year round), and drank the rest of it unrefrigerated.
> 
> Craig


That's the big concept a lot of people don't know and that's why they say they don't like heavier beers or imports. American beer is drank cold, cold enough to numb the tastebuds. It has to be because there's almost no flavor and it pretty much tuns to urine when it gets warm. Beers with big flavor, like dark ales, lagers, and stouts, have to be drunk warm, otherwise you won't catch all the wonderful malts and other subtle flavors and all you get is the hops taste. But at that cool-not-cold temperature, you get a banquet of flavors and the hops taste isn't that strong. Just that little bit of correction could make converts out of a lot of people.

With that in mind... my workday ended frustratingly and so I make it my mission tonight to find me a pumpkin ale. Wish me luck... duty calls!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

Haunter said:


> Buffalo Bill's is great!
> I also tried Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale from Anheuser-Busch last year. It was also pretty good.


Does anyone know if you can get the Buffalo Bill's in the Northeast? I checked their web site but it said no information was available . . .  i would LOVE to try it . . . I guess I'll try e-mailing them.


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

Effie said:


> Does anyone know if you can get the Buffalo Bill's in the Northeast? I checked their web site but it said no information was available . . .  i would LOVE to try it . . . I guess I'll try e-mailing them.


Where are you located in the North East? I am in North Jersey about 20 minutes outside of NYC and with a little looking I can find it. It's tough, beings is shipped cross country, but it is by far the most popular verity and Large Liquior stores should carry it. 

It's available late august through November. I'd say, scout around and you should be able to find some. If anything you may be able to talk to a proprietor and recommend it order a case or two of it.


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

BLAKKHEART said:


> The best I tried was Dog fish or something of the sort. It had a strong pumpkin spice taste. The Blue Moon was good and more common to find. Found that at Kroger. Just checked its Dog fish Punkin Ale. I can't wait it was soooo gooooood. MMMMMMMM


Dogfish Head? Its got like a shark or something on it. I've had the regulare flavors and never much cared for them, but maybe I'll have to look into this kind.


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

Wellp... only one I could find last night was Jack's Pumpkin Spice. Not bad. But not real pumpkiny or spicy, it was just a bare overtone to the beer... if yer gonna call something a pumpkin ale, dangit there better be some PUNKINS in there!

Sounds like a lot of the onew you guys are talking about are local micro's. I doubt I'll find them... but I'll keep my eyes peeled for the Sam Adams next. The mission continues!


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmm...didn't know there was such a thing! I am not a beer drinker, but hubby is, and most our friends are.

At our parties some times, we'll have a beer tasting with everyone bringing a different type import - I might add that to my Halloween party - if I can find a couple different kinds. 

Good thread! Learned something new today!! LOL Does that mean I can go home now??


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

BeerAdvocate, Pumpkin Beer review/Ratings

Punkin' Ale by Dogfish Head Craft Brewery is hands down my favorite and I have sampled quite a few.

Pumpkin Ale - BeerAdvocate


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

If it's beer, I'll drink it. Though I look forward to the weather cooling off this time of year so I can partake in some stout!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

BLAKKHEART said:


> But still the best by far......... Pumpkinhead Ale from the Salem Beer Works in Salem , Mass. Now that will make you howl at the moon.


*Absolutely 100% agree! Love the Pumpkinhead from Salem Beer Works!*
It isn't made for distribution, so you'll have to go to Salem to try it... darn. 
(but don't expect much from the food - they do beer REALLY well, food...not so much)


----------



## WickedBrewing (Jul 31, 2009)

Mandathewitch said:


> We tried a pumpkin ale last year, and frankly there wasn't enough pumpkin taste to it, and since I'm not fond of normal beer, I didn't care for it very much. Tasted like regular beer with such a slight hint of spice it was barely there.
> 
> If you are going to make something called "pumpkin ale", then make it taste like a spiced pumpkin (which is one of my favorite flavors in the world).
> 
> Anyone know if there are any alcoholic Pumpkin Spiced Cider's out there? That would probably be VERY tasty. Heck, even a non-alcoholic version would be better.


i love the buying and the drinking of craft beer. Shipyard's Pumpkinhead sounds like it would be the best for you, its not so much of a pumpkin taste as it is the spices that are associated with pumpkin; like taking a sip of a pumpkin pie complete with a flaky crust. If you have a Trader Joe's in your area pick up the Kennebunkport Pumpkin ale, its the same beer from the same brewery but with a different label(albeit not as cool) for a couple dollars less.



rupertoooo said:


> BeerAdvocate, Pumpkin Beer review/Ratings
> 
> Punkin' Ale by Dogfish Head Craft Brewery is hands down my favorite and I have sampled quite a few.
> 
> Pumpkin Ale - BeerAdvocate


nice post with a great Link to beer advocates list of pumpkin beers. Jacks pumpkin spice ale from anheseur -busch is awful. Harvest Moon pumpkin ale is mediocre. Post Road Pumpkin ale and buffalo bills pumpkin are so so. Saranac Pumpkin is a good start. I enjoyed Lakefronts pumpkin lager. The two best i've found are dogfish punkin ale, i taste the spices and pumpkin all working well in a somewhat sweet brown ale; and my current favorite Weyerbacher's Imperial pumpkin ale, a thicker imperial ale with a great flavor profile of cinnamon, cardamom, nutmeg, and a bit of clove(and of coarse the pumpkin).

If you live in alaska go out and by Midnight Sun brewery's Imperial Chocolate Pumpkin Porter, I'm jealous...

For everyone else look up the brewpubs in your area. Those special places that brew their own beer in house, some of the coolest places to get the best tasting beer and alot of them have something pumpkin as their autumn seasonals. For my Atlanta people check out Five Seasons Brewing Company and Twain's Billards and Tap in Decatur.


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

We have a small local liquor store in town that sells TONS (probably around 100 or so) of microbrewery ales by the single bottle -- I'll bet they have the Dog Fish one . . . thanks, WickedBrewing for all the ideas, and Rupertoo for the link -- I printed out their list to bring with me when I go over there!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

WickedBrewing said:


> The two best i've found are dogfish punkin ale, i taste the spices and pumpkin all working well in a somewhat sweet brown ale; and my current favorite Weyerbacher's Imperial pumpkin ale, a thicker imperial ale with a great flavor profile of cinnamon, cardamom, nutmeg, and a bit of clove(and of coarse the pumpkin).


Just got back and I scored the dogfish punkin ale AND the Weyerbacher's! I think they will have more as the season progresses -- I counted and they have at least 184 different, cold and sold singly, microbrewery beers there . . . but those were the only two pumpkin beers I saw and there were quite a few Octoberfest beers already, but it's early yet . . . haven't tried them yet, I want to wait and share them with the hubby when he gets home!


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

I am loving all the commitment to Pumpkin Ale from the group .. you guys are a good bunch.


----------



## BevAnn (Aug 7, 2007)

So, I go home and tell my hubby about this thread, and he was like ohh hell no!! LOL

He said he'd had some before and it was awful - BUT he does not like pumpkin. So. I told him I was buying some for the party, for our guests anyway! I'm anxious to see how every one likes it.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*I had no idea - gotta check it out 
Sounds interesting though - a Pumpkin Spice beer - yummy *


----------



## WickedBrewing (Jul 31, 2009)

Effie said:


> Just got back and I scored the dogfish punkin ale AND the Weyerbacher's! I think they will have more as the season progresses -- I counted and they have at least 184 different, cold and sold singly, microbrewery beers there . . . but those were the only two pumpkin beers I saw and there were quite a few Octoberfest beers already, but it's early yet . . . haven't tried them yet, I want to wait and share them with the hubby when he gets home!


Nice. When you try them let me know what you think..


----------



## GrahamWellington (Jul 1, 2009)

I love seasonal beers, pumpkin spice in particular! They go great with oatmeal cookies!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

The dogfish head and buffalo bill is very good, but my local brewery Back Road from laporte Indiana is introducing a pumpk ale this year, and its pretty good too, was lucky enough to get my hands on a tester..free beer is always good


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

SCORE!!! Managed to find something besides Jacks, which was a letdown. O'Fallon Pumpkin Beer got da PUNKINZ baby... and the spices. pricey tho; Don't think It'll be a staple item heheh


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> *Absolutely 100% agree! Love the Pumpkinhead from Salem Beer Works!*
> It isn't made for distribution, so you'll have to go to Salem to try it... darn.
> (but don't expect much from the food - they do beer REALLY well, food...not so much)


They also sell a wicked ass t-shirt this time of year.

Shipyard Shopping


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I found the Pumpkin Ale, Dog Fish Head Pumpkin Ale, and Abita Pecan Ale ---all at World Market...I did not know they had so many beer choices!


----------



## Effie (Aug 31, 2007)

The dogfish head punkin' ale is GREAT -- like my hubby said "I've been punked!"

I got a cute koozie for them at Party City today!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm a big fan of local brewery Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale.

Halloween in a bottle 

Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale - Beer Review | thefullpint.com - Beer News, Beer Reviews, Event Coverage.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Buffalo Bill's is my favorite. The Harvest Moon is pretty good though. No haunt prop making experiance is complete with out a beer or two? This stuff is a fall favorite of mine and I need to get some when it is available.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Johnny, save me a bottle of Wayerbacher for me to try. I need a taist test to see if it compares to my favorites.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

In the spirit of Halloween, I'm bringing this thread back from the dead. I'm having a Shipyard Pumpkinhead pumpkin ale as I write this. After tasting several different Pumpkin Ales, I can say with some authority that Shipyard has the best pumpkin ale for those willing to try.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

Killed by Death said:


> In the spirit of Halloween, I'm bringing this thread back from the dead. I'm having a Shipyard Pumpkinhead pumpkin ale as I write this. After tasting several different Pumpkin Ales, I can say with some authority that Shipyard has the best pumpkin ale for those willing to try.


KBD I have not had the Shipyard brand although I have treated myself to the Matt Brewing Co. (Saranac Pumpkin Ale), Weyerbacher (Imperial Pumpkin Ale), Dogfish (Punkin' Ale), Coors (Harvest Moon Pumpkin Ale) and Anheuser (Jacks Pumpkin Ale). Of this group I have found the Imperial Pumpkin Ale to be the best which I tried for the first time just the other day.

One thing I hope folks realize is your not buying a pumpkin pie. If you are expecting one of these brews to taste like a pumpkin pie you are going to be sorely disappointed. Remember this is beer and my palate was able to pickup just the slightest hint of spice in all of these. I thought the Weyerbacher offered the best all around taste of the group although I believe the Punkin' Ale offered the most spice of the group.


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I have never had pumpkin ale?!. Sounds interesting...might have to venture out for a 6 pack or so for my party.


----------



## BeastofKilligrey (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like the Pumpkinhead Ale by Shipyard and Sarnac's Pumpkin Ale. Weyerbacher puts out an Imperial Pumpkin Ale that is amazing!! Here's the blurb from their website......

"Like a pyramid for a pharaoh, we set out to make a bold monument for The King of the Pumpkins! This 8.0% ABV pumpkin ale is the mother of all pumpkin ales. It is heartier, spicier, and more "caramelly" and "pumpkiny" than its faint brethren! We have added lots of pumpkin along with Cinnamon, Nutmeg and a touch of cardamom and clove giving this beer a spicy, full-bodied flavor. This truly is an Imperial Pumpkin Ale. Perfect finisher on a cool autumn night, or match it up with a slice of pumpkin pie and fresh whipped cream. It is available August through November."


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Great thread and thanks to all for sharing your thoughts! Jack's (Anheuser Busch) is terrible, as most have mentioned, but i look forward to trying as many of the others as i can find. A restaurant/brew pub chain called Rock Bottom brews a pumpkin ale (although they sometimes wait until end of October/early November ?!?) - they serve it in a cinnamon-sugar rimmed glass- was excellent. They also sell it by the jug for home consumption. If there is one near you, I recommend you call them first to ask if they have it, as it sounds like they all work on different schedules depending on when a brewing tank is free to start a different batch.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I bet it would make a great beer bread!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, new favorite. Trader Joe's has Kennebunkport Pumpkin Ale for $5.99 a six-pack. It's fantastic!! Really good, and a great price!!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

As much as I love Halloween and as much as I WANT to love pumpkin ale, I just didn't care for it. I've had blue moon and one other brand that I can't recall. Maybe I just haven't found the right brand, maybe I'll have to try a couple more brands just as an experiment, at least thats what i'll tell my wife


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I'd love to try some pumpkin ale this year! Do they carry it in liquor stores or beer distributors? I don't remember ever seeing it before!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

In NY, they have it in the supermarket and in the distributors. No doubt the distributors will have a wider variety.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

personally, I like the Samuel Adams Octoberfest...


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Haunter said:


> Buffalo Bill's is great!
> I also tried Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale from Anheuser-Busch last year. It was also pretty good.


I just snagged some of this today and am on my 3rd one. See review below for my thoughts...

*Style*: Jack's Pumpkin Spice Ale
*Company*: Anheuser-Busch
*ABV*: 5.5% (bottle)
*Glass*: Poured into a pint-glass
*Color*: Golden-orange/copper-orange
*Head*: 1 finger, very light orange color (cream), dissipates quickly

*Review*: Some faint spices at first - a bit of the ginger and cinnamon, and finishes with a slight creamy pumpkin taste - though all the flavors a bit underwhelming and the entire drink is too watery. I was hoping for more. Light beer, too much carbonation, imo. Smells extremely faintly of pumpkin - really have to try at this one, and comes up more like hay (which is still a nice autumn smell).

Overall, it's easy to drink and does remind me of autumn and autumn drinks, but it's just "average". I'm left wanting to try something with more "umph".

*Grade*: C+


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

For all those wanting to try probably the best readily available pumpkin brews head on down to Whole Foods (If one is near by). They carry both the Dog Fish (Punkin' Ale) and Weyerbacher (Imperial Pumpkin Ale).

Cheers


----------



## HDawesome (Aug 30, 2009)

Since posting this I have had some many different kinds of pumpkin ale I am developing quite a taste for it. From reading what all you guys have said and talking to others It is pretty clear that Pumpkin Ale is an acquired taste. You can't really go into it thinking it is going to taste like a pumpkin pie or something along those lines. If your looking for something with a different taste, that's seasonal .. then its for you.

*Thumbs up:*
Buffalo Bills Brewery:  _(tried and true)_
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.slashfood.com/media/2008/10/bbpumpkinale-425.jpg

Smuttynose Pumpkin Ale: _(surprisingly good)_
http://web.mit.edu/tcarlile/www/images/blog/210smuttypumpkin.jpg

*Thumbs Down:*
Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale: _(bare in mind, I am not a fan of Regular Blue Moon)_
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/118/302424962_6bb80d321d.jpg

Jack's Pumpkin Spice: _(In Jack's defense, I made it to this six pack after "Sampling" about 7 other verities)_ 
http://www.beerprofitguide.com/prog...es/beer/ab/images/Jacks-Pumpkin-Spice-big.jpg


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

rupertoooo said:


> For all those wanting to try probably the best readily available pumpkin brews head on down to Whole Foods (If one is near by). They carry both the Dog Fish (Punkin' Ale) and Weyerbacher (Imperial Pumpkin Ale).
> 
> Cheers


As a 'member' of Beer Advocates I saw this as one the top Pumpkin beers on the list with many, many positive reviews. I'll be calling around this week to find out where I can pick it up!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Never tried it, prolly never will. I am anti alcohol all the way. I dont drink anything with alcohol. I would much rather have apple cider.


----------



## WickedBrewing (Jul 31, 2009)

For the people in the Seattle area
Just read this article:
Elysian Pumpkin Ales arrive for the fall season | Beernews.org
That event sounds like a lot of fun. I wish i could get my hands around the new dark of the moon pumpkin stout


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

wow, that Elysian pumpkin stout looks and sounds great. Just back from our local deli with 4 bottles: Post Road pumpkin ale, Saranac pumpkin ale, Wolaver's Will Stevens pumpkin ale, and Weyerbacher Imperial pumpkin ale. Can't wait to try one or more tonight.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

kprimm said:


> Never tried it, prolly never will. I am anti alcohol all the way. I dont drink anything with alcohol. I would much rather have apple cider.


I presume you mean non-alcoholic apple cider.

Had a booze-free pumpkin punch once,...

Apple cider (booze-free)
Ginger Ale
Pineapple Juice
Cloves stuck in chunks of pumpkin
Cinnamon.

Simmer for 15 minutes, remove pumpkin chunks, chill, serve in a pumpkin.

Good stuff, very seasonal in flavor.
I'm not anti-alcohol, but if something is good, it's good. So I posted this.

On the original OP, we in Oklahoma have limited options on Microbrewery beers. So far, all I can find is Shipyard's Pumpkinhead Ale.
What bothers me about pumpkin ales is they either taste like raw pumpkin (stinky feet smell as a flavor, or a yeasty old taste) or they taste like a cheap pilsner with a ton of cinnamon and clove.
Don't have a lot of options to try a wide variety, so I guess I'm outta luck.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Every year the wife and I make an effort to try any and all pumpkin beers we can find. Without a doubt, the best we have tried is Southers Tier's Pumking

Also note that Old Chicago restaraunts run a Halloween Beer Mini-Tour starting October 15th. The tour will incluse six or seven different brands.


----------



## rupertoooo (Oct 1, 2007)

kprimm said:


> Never tried it, prolly never will. I am anti alcohol all the way. I dont drink anything with alcohol. I would much rather have apple cider.



? Strange someone would even join this thread to say that.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

too funny rupertoooo, was thinking the same thing- though i'm sure some will enjoy the recipe that was shared; personally, i'll stick with the beers and some wines with scary labels.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Just picked up some Blue Moon Pumpkin Ale the other day, I haven't tried that kind but I like normal Blue Moon.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Post Road and Saranac Pumpkin Ales*

Had the Post Road Pumpkin Ale and Saranac Pumpkin Ale this week. Post Road is by Brooklyn Brewery and is a good beer that I'd be willing to drink again. Good beer flavor, very subtle on the pumpkin flavor. I saw a review online that complained of too much spice flavor, but I can't agree with that. To me, it tasted like a lager with a hint of pumpkin flavor and scent. Saranac would be a winner if the judging were on labels, as its Jack O'Lantern is certainly eye-catching. Unfortunately, that's the best part of the beer. It is certainly a "seasonal" beer, but has way too much spice flavor yet no trace of pumpkin that I could discern. A poor beer on its own and also as far as a pumpkin beer.
two down and two more to go until my next deli run.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Wolaver's Will Stevens Pumpkin Ale and Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale*

wow, saved these two for last as i thought they would be the best. They weren't. Really wanted to like the Wolaver's, as it is a great story- they use local organic farmers for their ingredients and decided to use the name of the local pumpkin farmer (Will Stevens) in the beer's name as they feel he supplies the most important ingredient and thus deserves the recognition. Sadly, there is very little pumpkin taste in this beer, and any that may be there is overwhelmed by tons of spices. The Weyerbacher (which has gotten many good reviews here and elsewhere) was the worst of the lot in my opinion- an overload of spices that made it barely drinkable. Out of the four beers from my initial purchase, i'd have to say that Post Road is the best pumpkin beer (and best beer "period") of the group.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Rock Bottom Brewery*

Stopped by the Rock Bottom Brewery near me and asked about their Pumpkin Beer (which was on their sign for October). They said it would be available "last week of October"; a year ago they said the same thing and it wasn't available until mid-November, which to me is kind of like The Simpson's Halloween Special being shown the Sunday AFTER Halloween (but I digress). Anyone with a Rock Bottom (or any other brew pub) near them should call, as other locations may have it available sooner, and they are far better than most bottled pumpkin ales you can find.


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey Feltburner...

We tried the Wolaver's on Wednesday and couldn't agree wth you more. That night we also tried the Dogfish Head. I really liked the brown sugar compliment to the pumpkin and spices. Very good.

We are on the hunt for O' Fallons which I haven't been able to locate for a few years, but I recall it being quite good. I think they're out of Missouri.

Still sticking with Souther Tier's Pumking as my favorite.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I must have gotten a bad bottle of Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale - the first one I tried was weak and tasted like a light beer.

Just tried another... and wow, it's like a different beer. Nice flavor, hint of pumpkin and spices, a really nice pumpkin ale. 


I gave the Punkin Ale by Dogfish another chance... and it still sucked. I didn't taste anything but a very bitter beer. (must either be that I have no taste, or that was a really bad bottling)


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I must have gotten a bad bottle of Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale - the first one I tried was weak and tasted like a light beer.
> 
> Just tried another... and wow, it's like a different beer. Nice flavor, hint of pumpkin and spices, a really nice pumpkin ale.
> 
> ...


Did you have the Dogfish cold? I noticed mine tasted quite a bit better once it approached room temp.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Crazytrain83 said:


> Did you have the Dogfish cold? I noticed mine tasted quite a bit better once it approached room temp.


Both ways - room temp or cold - still bitter with a weird aftertaste. Hubby said the same thing.


----------



## Eon (Jul 16, 2006)

Revenant said:


> I just found out that Schlafly, the local microbrewery (that I do luvs so much) has a pumpkin ale; I'm gonna try it this year. I hope I like it.


I've had the Schalafly Pumpkin. In fact, just drank one from my cellar from last year. It's still drinkin' mighty fine. One of my favorite pumpkin ales, along with Pumpking from Southern Tier, as well as the offerings from Weyerbacher and Dogfish Head. Yumm!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

Semi off-topic, but beer and halloween related...

I'm disappointed that Pete's hasn't sold "Pete's Halloween Ale" for quite a number of years. Yes, it was basically Wicked Ale with a few spices and a different label, but the advertising that they used to promote it was phenomonal! Here's my favorite piece:
http://mnfx.com/mnfxwordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Petes-Wicked-Doorway.jpg
Which, until yesterday, was a 4x5 foot banner hanging on my wall. After being there for 10 years, it grew so brittle that it literally crumbled into hundreds of hard vinyl shards when I went to move it...

Pete's had a 6' tall Rob Zombie cut out one year. I saw it at my local beer distributer, but they wouldn't part with it. In print, they also had a dragon wrapped around a wicked ale glass, and a buxom elvira clone holding one. Sadly, it seems that the new parent company isn't really interested in Halloween advertising any longer.

Craig


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I've made beer bread using pumpkin ale. Tastes soooo good.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

You guys have inspired me so yesterday I made a beer run across a few towns and came up with a collective lot of Jack's, Saranac Pumpkin Ale, Dogfish Punkin Ale, Shipyard Pumpkinhead and Woodchuck Fall Cider. Drank the Jack's, it was ok... made by Michalob I think.. not to much of a pumpkin or spice taste. Looooove the woodchuck, but I think it might be another love it/hate it deal. Look forward to tasting the rest. Also saw a local Pumpkin ale... didn't want to buy a whole 6 pack though, maybe later.... Well adio's for now and happy sipping!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm having a difficult time finding ANY decent Pumpkin Ales down here -- I've tried the Jacks and reviewed it earlier, but that's about all I can find without driving 50+ miles for a POSSIBLE score.

Blah.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

*Punk'n Ale and Arcadia Ales Jaw-Jacker*

Picked up some more pumpkin ales at the deli during the week. Punk'n Ale has a simple yet hard-to-miss bright orange label. First sip had a definite taste of pumpkin pie- a good balance of pumpkin and spices. It is a very weak beer, and surprisingly the first sip was the best- it seemed to get worse as it warmed, which is contrary to many of these seasonal beers. The pumpkin and spice flavor seemed to disappear after a couple of sips, but still not a bad beer (kind of like drinking a "Lite" pumpkin beer). 
Next up was Jaw-Jacker, which technically doesn't have any pumpkin in it despite the pumpkin with Jaws teeth on the label. It is a seasonal beer with cinnamon, allspice and nutmeg added. I'm not usually a fan of spice-centric beers so it's not a shock that i wouldn't buy this beer again, but i also wouldn't turn one down if it were handed to me. A little on the watery side though, with zero head when poured, but the spices aren't too overwhelming so it's drinkable enough. 
Hard to believe how fast Halloween is approaching. I should really stop drinking pumpkin ales and get to work decorating!


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Now that the Christmas season is upon us and my stock of pumpkin ale has finally run out, I'm looking for other seasonal ales. Anyone come across a gingerbread ale or other seasonal beer?


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like New Belgium's 2 Below. It's tasty! You have to like the hoppy beers, though.


----------

